# Massey Ferguson 1135



## medleyfarms (Mar 28, 2017)

Where can I find new stickers for the dashboard and everything inside the cab for my 1135 I've looked everywhere and can't find them


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello medleyfarms, welcome to the tractor forum.

Finding such decals is going to be difficult if not impossible. George Bradish has a website that offers many decals for Massey Ferguson, although I do not see anything there for an 1135. You might contact him to see if he can get decals made for you. There are places that make decals to order.


----------



## medleyfarms (Mar 28, 2017)

Ok thanks for getting back with me so quick. That's what I was afraid of. I'm not doing a restoration on it I just wanted to see if I could find them. It's got pretty good paint so I figured I could make the rest of it look better too


----------

